# STREET FAME HYDROS ORANGE COUNTY.....



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

WHAT IT DO HOMIES. STREET FAME NOW OPEN IN ORANGE COUNTY HIT US UP FOR ALL YOUR NEEDS. 

ALL HYDRAULICS SERVICES, CUSTOM ENGINE WORK, HARDLINES, PATTERNS DONE INHOUSE BY TURTLES GRAPHICS, ALSO PROVIDE CHROME AND GOLD SERVICES....


----------



## TheNasty0ne (Sep 2, 2008)

what are your hours need to get some work done on my setup


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TheNasty0ne said:


> what are your hours need to get some work done on my setup


Monday thru Saturday 8-6


----------



## bullet1503714 (Jul 29, 2011)

TTT


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

Street fame i get my motors from the homie alec


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

:thumbsup: real good people


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

T.T.T for the GT brothers que pasa Alex hey homie I need a price on that piston kit loko for my regal carnal u recommended lowlife would like to get it homie and try it out and see what she'll do with that piston carnal pm when u get a chance carnal. Thanks canral


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Also how much for a set of arms like this loko? For the my regal what them extened 3 1/2 loko I want that tuck look homie


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> Also how much for a set of arms like this loko? For the my regal what them extened 3 1/2 loko I want that tuck look homie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impala1503 (Apr 2, 2009)

Where you located at


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

Where you guys located can you do lowrider bikes


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

how much for a set of 2" chrome extended a-arms for a 72 monte bro?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*GOOD LUCK GUYS ON YOUR NEW SHOP IN THE O.C.*


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

impala1503 said:


> Where you located at


23121 orange ave ste H
Lake forest ca 92630
949-452-0333


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Tripps said:


> Where you guys located can you do lowrider bikes


Yes we can


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Eddie-Money said:


> *GOOD LUCK GUYS ON YOUR NEW SHOP IN THE O.C.*


Thanks bro it's going good so far we busy


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:shocked:

Good luck w the shop !


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMEY...WHATS CRACKIN HOMEBOY.....


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

*WUD UP MY BOIE GOOD LUCK WIT THE SHOP...*


----------



## jes (Jun 6, 2011)

how much like this extended 1'' for a 93 caddy fleetwood?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

YOU GO ALEX;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;100%


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

DIPN714 said:


> YOU GO ALEX;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;100%


Big Al u know what it do


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

MELLOMAN said:


> *WUD UP MY BOIE GOOD LUCK WIT THE SHOP...*


Thanks Gee!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Staying busy


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Need ur car towed to us we have our own tow truck !!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

We do laser cutting


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

Look good homie ....


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

can you guys get a set up like this for a bike


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Tripps said:


> View attachment 610017
> can you guys get a set up like this for a bike


Yes call me at 714-474-3049


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

MUFASA said:


> :thumbsup:


WHAT'S GOOD MUFASA......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> WHAT'S GOOD MUFASA......


SAME SHIT DIFFERENT DAY.....PROLLY GONNA GO CHECK OUT THE 818 HOP....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

need a slip yoke for a 2002 lincoln town car...


----------



## OCGdroopy (Mar 24, 2005)

whats ur price for 2 chrome pumps, parsule wrape, 8 batteries, 14" rear 10" frunt, n how long?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

OCGdroopy said:


> whats ur price for 2 chrome pumps, parsule wrape, 8 batteries, 14" rear 10" frunt, n how long?


tEXT'D YOU BACK HOMIE...THANKS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> nice work bro


Thanks homie


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Some if today's work










Gbody with Dome for more coil









Got these done for my boy Roy










Caddy Rearend


----------



## eighty_sixin (Feb 28, 2013)

new to the lowrider scene need help?... when i got my lowrider lifted it leaks from either the cylinders or the hose?? PLZ HELP!!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

eighty_sixin said:


> new to the lowrider scene need help?... when i got my lowrider lifted it leaks from either the cylinders or the hose?? PLZ HELP!!


Bring it by the shop


----------



## eighty_sixin (Feb 28, 2013)

FOR SURE...ANOTHER THING WHATS UR PRICES FOR CHANGING SET UP???


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

eighty_sixin said:


> FOR SURE...ANOTHER THING WHATS UR PRICES FOR CHANGING SET UP???


DEPENDS WHAT YOU WANT DONE BRING IT BY SHOP

23121 ORANGE AVE STE H
LAKE FOREST CA 92630


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Our new single pump


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

ALEX.......... THANKS FOR TAKING CARE OF ME WITH THAT CHROME MOTOR!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

1975 VERT said:


> ALEX.......... THANKS FOR TAKING CARE OF ME WITH THAT CHROME MOTOR!!!!:thumbsup:


YA SABES LOCO GET AT ME WITH THAT A-ARM WE'LL GET IT FIXED UP LOCO


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

GT up thanks bro for fast responces


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey what's up himhh wondering what's the ticket on boxing in a 93 lincoln and cutting it only already has a battery reack on it...thankz


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO said:


> Hey what's up himhh wondering what's the ticket on boxing in a 93 lincoln and cutting it only already has a battery reack on it...thankz


Pmd


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 da Top for Da Homie ....


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

HOW MUCH TO FULLY A WRAP A FRAME FOR A GBODY


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

SFOC how it going bro


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

lesstime said:


> SFOC how it going bro


WORKING AWAY BRO WHAT'S GOOD....


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

More work


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

GT~PLATING said:


> WORKING AWAY BRO WHAT'S GOOD....


Trying to prep my self and car for your work


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

how much for a chrome gbody rear end ready to put in I don't need it re enforced


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GTColorado said:


> how much for a chrome gbody rear end ready to put in I don't need it re enforced


PM'D


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Some more rearends this week


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Werk looks good. What happen to that 63 rag you were building? I enjoyed the build topic.....that was you wasn't it?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

SIX1RAG said:


> Werk looks good. What happen to that 63 rag you were building? I enjoyed the build topic.....that was you wasn't it?



YEA I DELETED IT HAD TO MANY COPY CATS LOL.....IM STILL WORKING ON IT SHOULD BE DONE THIS YEAR


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> YEA I DELETED IT HAD TO MANY COPY CATS LOL.....IM STILL WORKING ON IT SHOULD BE DONE THIS YEAR


Looking forward to seeing the end results


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

Ttt sfoc how we doing bro still on time?


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE ALEX.... GOOD BUSINESS MAN!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

What's up Alex do u got hydraulic fittings for sale ?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Eightyfour cutlass said:


> What's up Alex do u got hydraulic fittings for sale ?


yea what you need


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

TTT :wave:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

GT~PLATING said:


> YEA I DELETED IT HAD TO MANY COPY CATS LOL.....IM STILL WORKING ON IT SHOULD BE DONE THIS YEAR


u think u will hjave it ready for the torres show in july


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

You still got tires for sale ?


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT....


----------



## GRAPEVINE (Feb 27, 2013)

TTY


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT have been in here


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbsup: Might have to pay Street Fame Customs a visit :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

GT~PLATING said:


> View attachment 630962


TTT


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::biggrin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

What up fellas


----------

